# Star Wars III: Revenge Of The Sith



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It is no longer "Episode III". It is Revenge Of The Sith, and a search of http://news.google.com will give confirmation.

Fan relations Steve Sansweet announced the title by pulling off a baseball jersey to reveal a black T-shirt emblazoned with "Revenge of the Sith." This took place at San Diego Comic-Con International.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

What happened with that _other_ Star Wars movie that had *Revenge* in the title? Hmm...


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

Jasonbp said:


> What happened with that _other_ Star Wars movie that had *Revenge* in the title? Hmm...


It was decided that revenge was not an appropriate motivation for Jedi Knights... I don't think the Sith would have a problem with it.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Wouldn't want to get on the Siths dark side :lol:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

at least we won't have to sith thru a myriad of title rumours now...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmmm. I had heard that the official title was Episode III: Birth of the Empire

Oh well, I was scammed by a fanboy somewhere...........


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I was hoping for "EP3: Rise of the Empire". But "Revenge of the Sith" works well for me too.


----------

